# Bought Some Parts For My 9A



## Maxx (Jul 28, 2013)

Fleabay finally coughed up some parts I was looking for.
Paid a little more than I wanted for the thread dial indicator but got the taper cross slide cheaper than I would have went.
Hope I didn't step on any members toes.


----------



## NEL957 (Sep 15, 2013)

That was a shotie repair job on the compound. But I suppose it will work. Drop the level of the screws and use some JB Weld to create a flat surface.


----------



## Chuck K (Sep 15, 2013)

I think I would be more concerned with the condition of the dovetails on the cross slide.....but you're right, that's an interesting fix on the compound.

Chuck


----------



## NEL957 (Sep 15, 2013)

Being noise, how muck did it set you back? Did you get the other parts for the taper attachment?


----------



## Maxx (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry about missing your replies but real life interferes sometimes.
I haven't really looked over the compound slide real close it was just part of the deal to get the taper cross slide.
It does look like it was done with a mill since it looks square and tight, just looks crappy from being used most likely in a machine shop.

I plan on making the taper attachment from scratch since the used ones are priced like they are made of gold and still need so work.

The cross slide dovetails look really good and so does the gib, just the finish looks crappy but I'm cleaning it up.
When I find time I will test fit it but need to get the nut ass'y sorted out first, I'll be starting a new thread about that.

The thread dial indicator cleaned up real nice and looks great with the new paint, makes me want to repaint the entire lathe quicker than I planned to but it most likely will be done over the winter when I don't need it as much.

IIRC the cross slide w/compound set me back about $80, a great deal IMO..


----------



## NEL957 (Oct 8, 2013)

Maxx
You got a real good deal on what you got. The taper attachment complete will bring a hansom $750.00.
As far as the compound, some one put a hurting on it. What I would do with it, is needle it a little bit and mix up some JB Weld and smear it generously, allowing to set up and file and sand, covering them ugly screws. 
Good Deal
Nelson Collar

I have the 10K, they take the same taper attachment. If you would want, I could take mine off and break it in pieces and take lots of pics. The one thing I would do if I were making one I would shorten it up to about 8 inches. I can not think of a time I need a taper more than a few inches. I cut some MT#2 some time ago. It is still set for the #2.


----------

